# Caravanserai



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Has anyone tried this blend form coffee compass? It is under the mahogany roast section but it is not that dark. Very tasty though. I could taste Christmas again!


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> Has anyone tried this blend form coffee compass? It is under the mahogany roast section but it is not that dark. Very tasty though. I could taste Christmas again!


No, but I used to have the album!


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

It seems to be available as mahogany or medium roast. Which have you got? Might well give it a go on my next order.


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

The Mahogany Roast version is one of my absolute favourite coffees - deep and rich with a wild fruitiness from the natural process bean. I'm drinking brewed, though, so YMMV. I find it needs a good 10 days after roast to approach its best.


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

I've got 500g of these in my cupboard. I opted for the medium roast on this occasion. I wish they did 250g bags and then I would have had a taste of each roast. Anyway. Medium it is and I am looking forward to them. Will post my opinion after a couple of cups once I'm dialled in etc etc...


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

I've had a few cups now 9 days after the roast date on the bag and I am liking what I taste very much. I only drink espresso and have used 17.5g to yield 30-32g of extract. This coffee is strong and I am glad I went for the medium roast version on this occassion which is by anyone's standards still a darker roasted bean, (On saying that curiosity will lead me to buying the darker ones in the near future, no doubt).

In a nutshell I would describe this coffee as smokey at first giving way to a liquorice/red berry and a sweetish finish which lingers for an eternity. The mouthfeel is a silky oily delight.

I feed my 14 year old daughter a flat white or 2 each day (so I can practice my latte art). She seems to favour coffees darker than medium and this one is right up her street. I can witness her enjoyment by the manner in which she swipes her finger around the inside of the finished cup gathering residue, pops it into her gob smiles and says "that was lush. Can you get that one again please?" High praise indeed.

In conclusion, for those who enjoy a darker roast I would recommend trying these beans.


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

Just ordered another bag - getting more out of this stuff by the cup!! Brewing 17.5 into 28g now and it's even more enjoyable. Maybe the beans are better for another couple of days, maybe the new ratio is to thank. I really don't know. Either way I am very happy.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

gcogger said:


> The Mahogany Roast version is one of my absolute favourite coffees - deep and rich with a wild fruitiness from the natural process bean. I'm drinking brewed, though, so YMMV. I find it needs a good 10 days after roast to approach its best.


Agreed. It's so good.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I will be back in for more of this next time I order. Unfortunately, I have hit the Jampit trail again and have a few bags to get through......what an ordeal!


----------

